# Navigation Augmented Reality



## wrigley (Nov 6, 2013)

This discussion started as a diversion in the never-ending (but awesome) HBA thread (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=660719). I thought Post #188 about Augmented Reality in navigation deserved its own thread so here we go. Maybe this is old news, but I haven't seen much about it and would like to know more, so I thought I would toss out my observations and see what everyone else knows about this.

The question was about the effect of the NAVI_AUGMENTED_REALITY setting in the HU_NBT module:









I set this value to aktiv and did see a change in the way highway exits are displayed. My first test was at night and I got something like this stock picture, but at an interstate exit:









Today, I took some of my own pics. Surface street display remained the same:









But on the interstate, after getting the usual heads-up (no pun intended) about an upcoming exit:









a little later I got an actual graphic of the upcoming exit:









Nothing earth-shaking, although it looks much better in the HUD than in these photos. BMW has big plans for AR (http://telematicsnews.info/2011/10/...ty-using-contact-analogue-display-tech_o2054/), so this got me wondering what else could already be coded in the AR realm.

Any thought or ideas?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

wrigley said:


> a little later I got an actual graphic of the upcoming exit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it basically just shows you a larger graphic of entry/exit ramps?


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Mine shows Up like that now without any additional coding. This is in a 2014 F10


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## wrigley (Nov 6, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> So it basically just shows you a larger graphic of entry/exit ramps?


I previously only got stick-figure graphics. Like I said, this by itself is no big deal but it makes me wonder what else is out there in terms of "augmented reality."


----------



## wrigley (Nov 6, 2013)

skalberti said:


> Mine shows Up like that now without any additional coding. This is in a 2014 F10
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Maybe standard on the F10 but not F30?

I'm also wondering now if JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD is what changed the display. Was just reviewing what all I had coded and noticed that.

What are your NAVI_AUGMENTED_REALITY and JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD settings?


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

AUTO_JUNCTION_VIEW_CID nicht aktiv

JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD - aktiv

NAVI_AUGMENTED_REALITY - nicht aktiv


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## wrigley (Nov 6, 2013)

skalberti said:


> AUTO_JUNCTION_VIEW_CID nicht aktiv
> 
> JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD - aktiv
> 
> ...


Thanks. So I think it's JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD that's giving me the improved exit ramp graphics, and NAVI_AUGMENTED_REALITY that was giving me the blue ramp last night like in the OP. More testing required....:dunno:


----------



## naa3e5 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ill have to check buy I think that's what my nav looks like in my '13 F07, whe I am approaching offramps under guidance. Ill check and see what my options are set at.


----------



## myfastm3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hoping someone can shed some light on this for me, I have the same hud images as above. They not the best but it still is excellent  my problem is I had changed something in the coding, I had similar maps to the one in the hud with argument reality in my ARROW SPLIT SCREEN view, but I changed something and now all I get is 2D maps in the arrow split view I don't get the nice "TOM TOM" like arrows in the lane 3D picture.

I hope I am making sense. I have a January built F30 with NBT


My settings:
AUTO_JUNCTION_VIEW_CID - nicht aktiv
JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD - aktiv
NAVI_AUGMENTED_REALITY - aktiv

Is there something else I should have?


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

I just took delivery of a 640i GC and the HUD shows the exits just like in the pictures from the OP. BUT to my best knowledge and based on a video I watched some time ago, augmented reality is different to what we are experiencing in our cars; if you pay close attention to the stock photo, the information on the HUD is superimposed on the street, like telling you "follow this way", in other words the car is interacting with the environment in real time, to better guide the driver. That as I see it, is the purpose of that technology when it becomes available. What we have right now is based on images saved on our Navi units and in some cases from Google.

Anyone with more info please chime in! :thumbup:

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Rasengan (Jan 7, 2014)

DR1er said:


> I just took delivery of a 640i GC and the HUD shows the exits just like in the pictures from the OP. BUT to my best knowledge and based on a video I watched some time ago, augmented reality is different to what we are experiencing in our cars; if you pay close attention to the stock photo, the information on the HUD is superimposed on the street, like telling you "follow this way", in other words the car is interacting with the environment in real time, to better guide the driver. That as I see it, is the purpose of that technology when it becomes available. What we have right now is based on images saved on our Navi units and in some cases from Google.
> 
> Anyone with more info please chime in! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


true augmented reality takes real-time images and/or video and overlays data on top of it much like how in that first pic the entire offramp is highlighted...so it's highly doubtful that turning NAVI_AUGMENTED_REALITY to aktiv does anything at all since it requires the camera and the programming to process the streets/signs/speed limits/other cars, etc (which mostly can already be done) but the biggest thing we are missing is a HUD that can project to the entire windshield...right now the HUDs just project to a small box


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

I coded the JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD - aktiv in my F32. It worked, but the display is not very crisp, almost like a badly scaled bitmap. Also, color is off. I think the F30 series must use a lesser HUD and this is why this functionality is not on by default. I have seen mention in the codes to at least two different types of HUD.


----------



## myfastm3 (Feb 8, 2014)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> I coded the JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD - aktiv in my F32. It worked, but the display is not very crisp, almost like a badly scaled bitmap. Also, color is off. I think the F30 series must use a lesser HUD and this is why this functionality is not on by default. I have seen mention in the codes to at least two different types of HUD.


My HUD on my 2014 M6 is the same as the HUD on my 2014 F30. And when I coded it I get the same type of image.

I think the image type is poor. Digging around in the coding there is a lot of references to image types, image quality and or image "codecs".

We going to need some time to work on this but the capability is def there.

Full windscreen HUD's can be done easily, the key is finding the balance between to much and to little information. Right now I think the HUD shows just enough.

The biggest gripe is that one cannot wear any polaroid type of sun glasses.


----------



## paco1807 (Dec 4, 2013)

Did anyone figure how to improve the quality of the HUD?
My F30 2014 is very poor, barely readable


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is a press release from Continental - July 2014:

Continental Augmented Reality HUD


----------



## STX535 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a problem that I hope y'all can help with. I have a 2014 535i (USA) and my HUD used to display the active Arrow/Lane Guidance (but no Blue). After a coding session a while back I added the Turn Signals to the HUD. I hadn't used the NAV in those months but I recently did and the HUD NAV function is gone completely. Any idea how to get it back? 
On the SETTINGS/HUD I have NAV, Distance, etc activated but the only thing that shows on the HUD is Speed, Cruise Control, and Turn Signals.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you have Nav enabled it Kombi too? I think it is one or the other, with priority given to Kombi.


----------



## STX535 (Feb 8, 2014)

I think I do. I'll jump into the Kombi and check. I'm guessing search for NAVI and set to nicht_activ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. It is under iDrive Kombi Options, not coding.


----------



## STX535 (Feb 8, 2014)

So how do I turn it off in the Kombi so it NAV shows up in HUD?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

